# 5.11 taclite pants



## teedubbyaw (Jul 26, 2014)

Anyone know who has the cheapest price on them? Of course the $32 eBay seller doesn't have them in my size.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jul 26, 2014)

If you are a NAEMT member there is a 5.11 discount. That said the last few pairs I got on amazon.


----------



## Angel (Jul 26, 2014)

Craigslist? I couldn't get a deal on them either an end up spending around $69 a pair. Sometimes you MIGHT be able to get a deal at blumenthalsuniforms.com


----------

